# Boat partnership available (cheap)



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello all.

I just purchased this boat and am in the process of making it shiny again. It is probably a little to big for one person to handle and I am looking for a partner. It is a 1978 Marinette cruiser and is 33 ft long. It was originaly set up as a dive charter in the great lakes before coming down here two years ago. It has twin Chrysler 318's that have a little over 700 hours on them and run great. It has plenty of room and handles the seas great. We had it out last week in 3-4's and it was barely noticable. It gets approx 1.4-1.6 miles per gallon and cruises around 20 mph with a full load. It will get better than 3mpg when in trawler mode (about 7-9 mph). It is a great boat for overnighters and has a full galley with head and marine (small) shower. Everything works on the boat, but it is in need of some updating which I will be doing over the next couple of months. It is an all aluminum boat and weighs less than 10,000 pounds. It is kept high and dry, with unlimited pull outs provided by the marina. 

I am looking for a partner to split the slip fees, ect. I prefer another diver/spearfisherman, but would consider someone else if it's the right fit. 

The buy in on this boat is $3,250 for (half, and will be titled in both of our names if you prefer it that way). The slip fee is around $350 per month. I am going to post some pics that were with the original sale of the boat. Two of them are old pics and are just to show you the profile. This boat is ready to fish, just needs some TLC and a good bath.

This is an old pic.



















Old pic.










This is from last week.








\

Recent pic from last week.










Recent pic









Recent pic










Recent pic



















If anyone is interseted, give me a call.

Chris

(850) 313-0147


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

BUMP! Its a nice boat! Here is some more pics from that weekend...

Boat doesn't seem to really need any mechanical work...runs great, just a washing and some personal touch up's if you desire!!!

We had a great trip!

Chris- this one is for you! :moon (inside joke)


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey bro,

Thanks for the pics. Are those from your cell phone?

Too bad you didnt get any pics of us initiating you into the off-shore club that night. I guess it would have been hard with all the comotion though.

I think we are going to try and get out again this week if the weather clears a little. Drop me a line if you are interested.

Chris


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i don't think he is ready for another night out on the boat. then again he was a trooper!! 

this a great boat. rode real nice


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Where is it slipped at? What is your schedule like?


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

HAHAHA! :nonono

Those were from my digital cam. Chris and Martin...PM me with your e-mail and I'll zip what else I have down and sendthe restto ya!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I got to ask. Why don't just the 4 of you just split the cost. I mean that would be less then 1k apiece. Hell, I wouldn't mind going in half for 4K but I am boat poor right now. :banghead

Looks like a hellva boat though.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I usualy work on the weekends and off during the week. Theboat is at Harbor view Marina which is just one inlet east of Navy point if you know where that is. 

I dont think scheduling would be a problem. I think if anything, it's going to be a pain to make sure this boat gets out enough to keep te engines cleaned out. I will be doing most of my diving from another boat, until winter gets here and then I will be using this boat some. 

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Deeplines (8/12/2008)*I got to ask. Why don't just the 4 of you just split the cost. I mean that would be less then 1k apiece. Hell, I wouldn't mind going in half for 4K but I am boat poor right now. :banghead
> 
> Looks like a hellva boat though.




I would consider a 3-way partership for someone who is very experienced (cause I am not). I think 4 people splitting the same boat might get a little crowded. It sure would be nice when things break though. 

Going out today to pull all the carpet and replace with marine grade for a bunch ofrowdy wet divers.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got about half of the new carpet in (floor was solid, will finish this week) and will be pulling all of the interior wood paneling out and replacing with polished aluminum next week. 

Removed the sofa/sleeper in the cabin and installing a rack for fish cooler. 

Forward birth cushions and padding are at the upholstery shop to be recovered with marine grade material and will be back next week. 

Engines are running strong (731 hours on chrylser 318's that were rebuilt 2 years ago).

Total price tag for the touch up/restoration work...... Around $250.00 (got the aluminum from a friend of a friend).

The only thingleft to do on the boatwill be new paint which I am paying for (working out in trade for something else) and will not add any expense for the new partner. I will probably not have the paint done until the dead of winter because I dont want to take it out of service in the middle of good fishing weather. Paint job will take 1-2 weeks. 

I am considering removing the fly bridge and replacing with a mounted grill and seating, but will wait to discuss with new partner. That job will not cost anything.

This boat will be complete and looking good in less than two weeks. 

My main goal is (and will remain) to keep this whole thing as cheap as possible.

The monthly slip fees will run $175 per person and includes unlimited haul in/haul out. It's prety nice to call the day before and have your boat fueled up and waiting for you with ice in the coolers. When you are done, you just call ahead and they pull the boat out and wash it down for you. The only thing you have to do when you get back is flush the engines, which takes about 10 minutes. 

If interested in joining, now is the time. Not going to find a better price on a 32 ft (measured 33' 7'' with platform) fishing boat anywhere.

I paid 6,500 for the boat and am only asking for half of what I paid for the initial purchase. All of the other work and material is out of my pocket (even though it's not costing much). 

Chris 

850-313-0147


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I realize I do not know any of you guys but I would love to get in on that deal. UnfortunatelyI am out of Mobile, AL.and thats a little bit of a drive. To bad it's not docked in Dauphin Island or Orange Beach. Good Luck. By the way, some one by my Cape Horn listed on here.

Rassie


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, bro. Look me up of you move to Pensacola some time. I will be posting pics of the work in progress next week.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

:usaflag


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Price reduced to $2500 for your buy in. Cant make it any lower than that!

Chris


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

does it have ac or can it be easily added??


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

It does not have AC but one will be added. I'm going to gewt one of those little ones that you see in the barber shops that cost around $250. 

It stays prety cool though. All of the windows open up, including two windows that are close to the water line. Made for a nice cool breeze when we were sleeping the other night.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:bump Seems like a steal to me... bumped it so someone doesn't miss out on a good deal.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I say leave the upper station and extend the upper deck over the cockpit for shade below and pleanty of sunning room upstairs!!!!:letsparty


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

The cockpit already has a top that extends the link of the boat (just not on right now).

We thought about leaving the upper helm. Going to discuss it with the new partner before I do anything. 

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pending partnership. 

I will re-post if it does not go through.

Thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Partnership no longer available. 

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Yah-hoo you guys


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope one of my friends won the bid...sweet!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Know you been workin' on her...how 'bout some new pics?! 

:takephoto


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will post up some pics after this next trip.


----------

